# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Chagoi 25-30cm Rp100rb untuk member baru

## victor

Hehe...
maap, cuma member baru saja
mekanismenya

*step 1*
*CARA PENDAFTARAN MENJADI MEMBER*
silahkan *download* formulir keanggotaan di viewtopic.php?f=8&t=50
kemudian *isi formulir*, simpan
kemudian bikin email baru, attach file yag sudah di simpan tadi
kirim kembali ke [email protected]
*
step2*
transfer ke rekening 
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441  1254261
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

a. Pulau Jawa: Rp 200,000 (Pulau Jawa) atau
b. Luar Pulau Jawa: Rp 210,000 (Luar Pulau Jawa)
c. Luar negeri : belom tahu

Iuran Tahunan sudah termasuk:
-. Kartu keanggotaan (berlaku selama 2tahun) dan
-. Majalah KOIs sebanyak 6 edisi (termasuk ongkos kirim)

*step 3* ini khusus promo
*setelah melakukan pendaftaran tersebut
silahkan konfirmasi dengan pm atau email om* *showa*, 
*dapatkan chagoi Rp100rb dengan menjadi member sekarang
persediaan terbatas hanya 10 new member saja*
GARANSI JUMBO
*tidak JUMBO uang kembali

syarat: ikan di kasi makan

hal2 lain mengenai pengambilan ikan dan segala sesuatunya akan di jelaskan lebih lanjut oleh om* *showa*

----------


## victor

1. irone78
2. cah kendal


in progress:
jap benny
noel

jadi kagak niccchhhhhh?
awas lhoooo
cuma 10ekor saja

----------


## cah kendal

> 1. irone78
> 2. cah kendal
> 
> 
> in progress:
> jap benny
> noel
> 
> jadi kagak niccchhhhhh?
> ...


nunggu pm dari om showa .... (_nggak punya rek. BCA dan transfer harus ke Semarang_)

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 1. irone78
> 2. cah kendal
> 
> 
> in progress:
> jap benny
> noel
> ...


kalo ada nya mandiri transferin ke aku
nti aku transferin ke om showa

----------


## cah kendal

> Originally Posted by cah kendal
> 
> nunggu pm dari om showa .... (_nggak punya rek. BCA dan transfer harus ke Semarang_)
> 
> 
> kalo ada nya mandiri transferin ke aku
> nti aku transferin ke om showa


Sip .. inilah hebatnya Koi-s saling tolong menolong .. Thanks om vic ...

Jadi totalnya berapa? 
200rb untuk jadi member
100rb untuk chagoi
???rb untuk ongkos kirimnya 

Please PM atau sms ya om Vic ... saya mau nengok Paragon dulu .. pulangnya baru saya transfer ...

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by cah kendal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


om vic pancen OYEEEEEEE..sip  ::

----------


## mrbunta

1. irone78
2. cah kendal
3. mrbunta

----------


## mrbunta

GARANSI JUMBO
[color=#0000BF][b]tidak JUMBO uang kembali

syarat: ikan di kasi makan

kalau kolam nya 30cmx30cm tinggi 30cm bisa jumbo om?  ::

----------


## sa3o

Daftar ah.....   ::

----------


## sa3o

Download formulirnya dari rapid ya om victor? Saya pake IP Public agak susah kalo pake rapidshare...apa bisa diemail formulirnya?

Thanks

----------


## victor

> Download formulirnya dari rapid ya om victor? Saya pake IP Public agak susah kalo pake rapidshare...apa bisa diemail formulirnya?
> 
> Thanks


emailnya om?

----------


## sa3o

Thanks om formulirnya sudah aku kirim kembali ke [email protected] dan sudah transfer uang iuran 200rb tapi blm ada konfirmasi. (ke om showa-nya setelah dapet konfirmasi pendaftaran ya?) 

Chagoi-nya daftar dulu ya   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Mantap nich, ayo buruan member baru.......*  ::   ::   ::   :P   ::

----------


## TugubotO

member get member 
 ::  
jadi ini toh syarat tambahannya...   ::

----------


## victor

cuma bantu kois koq om
terus terang aja saya di kasi fee ama om showa kalo laku 10 member masuk
saya dapet 1 ekor chagoi
but
it's better 11 org yang jadi member
jadi ikan saya masukin buat bonus new member saja

itu kalo dapet 10 om
kalo kagak dapet ya...
apa adanya saja   ::

----------


## victor

> 1. irone78
> 2. cah kendal
> 
> 
> in progress:
> jap benny
> noel


Malam Om Victor, sy effendi gazali, sudah daftar, sdh kirim data dan bukti transfer ke [email protected], tinggal minta ni PM om showa, masih termasuk 10 new member kan?

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 1. irone78
> 2. cah kendal
> 
> 
> in progress:
> jap benny
> noel
> ...


nicknya pakai nama sama ya om
om showa mohon konfirmasinya

untuk om ajik/kois
minta tolong donk, bener udah member belom atau just interested aja
1. irone78
2. cah kendal
3. jap benny
4. noel
5. effendi gazali

yang sudah member segera konfirmasi ke om showa, agar konfirmasi pembayaran dan ikan bisa dikirim, thx

----------


## irone78

lapor om vic..
sepertinya membership lagi diproses om...form daftar dan bukti pembayaran sudah diemail...
chagoi sudah diambil kemarin sekalian kongkow serap ilmu dari om showa  :: 
o iya ampir lupa, chagoi nya manteup euy!!

----------


## victor

> lapor om vic..
> sepertinya membership lagi diproses om...form daftar dan bukti pembayaran sudah diemail...
> chagoi sudah diambil kemarin sekalian kongkow serap ilmu dari om showa 
> o iya ampir lupa, chagoi nya manteup euy!!


  ::   sippppppppppppp

----------


## repak69

saya masih bisa ikutan gak yah....  :: 

isi form dulu ahhhh.....

----------


## mrbunta

loh namaku kok hilang dari list?

----------


## sa3o

Saya sudah dapat reply via email:

> Dengan hormat,
> Iyah Pak sudah kami terima dengan baik.
> Dan sedang kami proses.
> Majalah yang kami kirim akan kami mulai di edisi 11 (mei-juni)-- dalam
> tahap cetak. Di tunggu saja.
>
> Terima kasih
> Salam
> Rohim

apa sudah bisa proses chagoi-nya om Vic?

----------


## h3ln1k

> loh namaku kok hilang dari list?


member tua  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> loh namaku kok hilang dari list?
> 
> 
> member tua


tua sekali...... tiga kali ding

----------


## victor

showa « Mon May 03, 2010 3:13 pm »   oke informasi sementara new member yg pesan chagoi sudah 4 ekor
showa « Mon May 03, 2010 3:13 pm »   satu sudah di ambil
showa « Mon May 03, 2010 3:13 pm »   tinggal 3 ekor di luar daerah
showa « Mon May 03, 2010 3:13 pm »   jadi sabar ya
showa « Mon May 03, 2010 3:14 pm »   utk luar daerah kita kirim saat barengan
showa « Mon May 03, 2010 3:14 pm »   jgn lupa cantumkan alamat lengkap di pm berikut hp
showa « Mon May 03, 2010 3:15 pm »   ayo siapa lagi ......
showa « Mon May 03, 2010 6:04 pm »   utk member baru yg daftar akan dapat bonus chagoi calon jumbo dgn harga 100 ribu
showa « Mon May 03, 2010 6:04 pm »   hanya utk member yg baru daftar

----------


## cah kendal

Saya belum bayar membership-nya ...   ::  

belum boleh cuti buat transfer ke BCA   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> loh namaku kok hilang dari list?
> 
> 
> member tua


  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kalau gitu gratis aja chagoi nya  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Victor ....memang paling T O P D.... kreatif  ::

----------


## victor

> Om Victor ....memang paling T O P D.... kreatif


bukan saya koq om
ini punya om showa

----------


## SHOWAKU

> loh namaku kok hilang dari list?


  ::   ::  wis karatan......

----------


## karyanto

Apa saya termasuk member yang baru ya....?

Saya apply member bulan April 2010 lalu, sudah di konfirmasi Pak Rohim dari KOIS.


Mohon petunjuk, bila masih masuk kategori yang dapat Chagoi, saya akan segera transfer Rp 100 rb....atau bisa 200 ribu, biar dapat Chagoi...he he....(nawar dapat dua yach...).


MOHON info dari PIHAK yang Berwajib...eh berwenang...


salam,
Kar

----------


## meonz

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> loh namaku kok hilang dari list?
> 
> 
>    wis karatan......


  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> loh namaku kok hilang dari list?
> 
> 
>    wis karatan......


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

daftar sementara adalah.........

1. Irone78 ( sudah diambil ikannya )
2. Cah Kendal
3. Jap Benny
4. Noel
5. Effendi Gazali ( jumat ini rencana di ambil )
6. Karyanto ( boleh lah om tapi satu chagoi tdk bisa dua ya om )
7. sa3o
8.........
9............
10..................


siapa cepat dia dapat. ( dijamin jumbo )
khusus om Gajah dikasih gratis asal mau menyelesaikan tugas akhir soal buku tentang kolam yg terkumpul dari forum.

jgn lupa pm alamatnya dgn jelas  ya serta lampirkan no hp.

----------


## edwin

> khusus om Gajah dikasih gratis asal mau menyelesaikan tugas akhir soal buku tentang kolam yg terkumpul dari forum.
> 
> jgn lupa pm alamatnya dgn jelas  ya serta lampirkan no hp.


hahahahhaa.... ayuk jah diselesaikan.... mau diwisuda ama om rudy

----------


## sa3o

> daftar sementara adalah.........
> 
> 1. Irone78 ( sudah diambil ikannya )
> 2. Cah Kendal
> 3. Jap Benny
> 4. Noel
> 5. Effendi Gazali ( jumat ini rencana di ambil )
> 6. Karyanto ( boleh lah om tapi satu chagoi tdk bisa dua ya om )
> 7........
> ...


Om saya kok belum masuk daftar?

----------


## showa

iya om sudah aku tambahkan ya.........di nomer 7

daftar sementara adalah.........

1. Irone78 ( sudah diambil ikannya )
2. Cah Kendal
3. Jap Benny
4. Noel
5. Effendi Gazali ( jumat ini rencana di ambil )
6. Karyanto ( boleh lah om tapi satu chagoi tdk bisa dua ya om )
7. sa3o
8.........
9............
10..................

----------


## sa3o

::  siap om...

----------


## repak69

Om showa saya sudah email dan PM yah...  ::

----------


## showa

daftar sementara adalah.........

1. Irone78 ( sudah diambil  )
2. Cah Kendal
3. Jap Benny
4. Noel
5. Effendi Gazali ( sudah di ambil )
6. Karyanto ( boleh lah om tapi satu chagoi tdk bisa dua ya om )
7. sa3o
8. Repak 69
9............
10..................

----------


## repak69

halo om..

saya sdh transfer,,, mudah2an masih dapet chagoi cabo nya....
cihuyy,,, udah di list ternyata...... 

cabo = calon jumbo...  ::

----------


## showa

sabar ya dua lagi genap 10 maka kiriman pertama akan segera meluncur ke alamat alamat yg sudah pm ke saya.

----------


## cah kendal

Akhirnya ... jadi juga ikutan member koi-s. 

Terima kasih kepada om Rochim, saya sudah dibantu shg bisa bayar member lewat rekening Mandiri beliau dan beliau nanti  yang mentransferkan ke rekening membership koi-s yang di BCA.

Thanks om Showa dan om Victor

Ayo ... 3 orang lagi dapat Chagoi ...   ::

----------


## repak69

asyiikk kurang 2 orang lagi.....  :: 

ayo siapa lagi next participant

----------


## cah kendal

belum ada tambahan lagi nich ...   ::

----------


## repak69

sundul dulu ahh...  :: 

biar cepet genap 10,,,,,,  ::

----------


## sa3o

masih kurang dua?

----------


## showa

betul kloter pertama kurang dua,................sabar

----------


## cah kendal

> betul kloter pertama kurang dua,................sabar


Kita sabar kok om showa, semakin lama semakin JUMBO ikanya  :P

----------


## sa3o

> Kita sabar kok om showa, semakin lama semakin JUMBO ikanya  :P


  ::  siapa tahu waktu dikirim sudah jadi 60 cm   ::

----------


## repak69

> Originally Posted by cah kendal
> 
> Kita sabar kok om showa, semakin lama semakin JUMBO ikanya  :P
> 
> 
>   siapa tahu waktu dikirim sudah jadi 60 cm


ahahahah,,,, bisa aja Om sa30....
itu mayan lama yah kalo nunggu 2 orang sz nya udah nyampe 60,,,  :: 

mudah2an cepet deh biar bisa dapet chagoi cabo nya.... nanti kalo sz nya udah nambah otomatis harganya bisa nambah dong,,, kan ada ongkos keeping nya,,,,  ::

----------


## showa

hahahahahaha

paling bisa nih om om.

----------


## sa3o

om showa ada member baru tuh: viewtopic.php?f=8&p=271807#p271807  ::

----------


## karyanto

cepet dong om, kirim chagoinya..soale aku sudah bilang sama koi-koi ku bahwa akan ada teman yang pemberani yang akan masuk kolam.

tapi goromo saya (ukruan 45 cm) sudah jinak banget om, selalu mau handfeeding...wah tangan bisa kesenggol sama kumis goromo ...kalau ada chagoi mungkin koi yang lain jadi ikutan jinak...


ayo om showa dah tunggu paketnya nih

----------


## rifatmk

masih ada slot untuk 1 orang??

----------


## showa

ada utk dua orang lagi om setelah itu tutup. penawaran utk 2 org saja.

siapa cepat dia dapat.
kloter pertama utk 10 orang peserta dgn id baru ( mereka yg baru daftar menjadi member ).

yg jodoh dia dapat.

----------


## cah kendal

biar dapat tambahan 2 orang lagi   ::

----------


## repak69

setelah tampi;lan wajah baru forum ini,, bkalan banyak muncul member baru kah.....?

heheheheh  ::

----------


## sandjaya

waktu di asian cup kemarin new member sudah register ada 4 orang,om.....

----------


## showa

chagoi di tutup ya om om, proses pengiriman akan segera di laksanakan tolong pm alamat dgn jelas beserta no telp atau hp yg di jakarta akan di antar atau janjian di pancoran boleh utk luar kota akan dikirim via herona.

bagi kawan kawan luar kota jika ada pesanan lain yg mau di masukkan dalam paket silahkan biar sekalian jalan siapa tau berguna di tempat om om. ( obat obatan, pakan , pompa, atau ikan juga boleh biar sekalian jalan ).

di tunggu konfirmasi selanjutnya.

terima kasih atas kesabaran om om menunggu kiriman chagoinya.

----------


## repak69

alamat saya sdah jelas pak....

kalo belum, apa perlu saya PM...

atau saya bisa jemput dimana wiken ini....  :: 


thank u pak

----------


## sa3o

> chagoi di tutup ya om om, proses pengiriman akan segera di laksanakan tolong pm alamat dgn jelas beserta no telp atau hp yg di jakarta akan di antar atau janjian di pancoran boleh utk luar kota akan dikirim via herona.
> 
> bagi kawan kawan luar kota jika ada pesanan lain yg mau di masukkan dalam paket silahkan biar sekalian jalan siapa tau berguna di tempat om om. ( obat obatan, pakan , pompa, atau ikan juga boleh biar sekalian jalan ).
> 
> di tunggu konfirmasi selanjutnya.
> 
> terima kasih atas kesabaran om om menunggu kiriman chagoinya.


saya tidak bisa kirim PM om: _showa has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space._

----------


## showa

sms ke hp saya om alamat rumahnya hari ini saya mampir antar chagoi

----------


## cah kendal

> saya tidak bisa kirim PM om: _showa has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space._


saya mail ke yahoo ...

----------


## sa3o

> saya mail ke yahoo ...


gimana cara tau alamat ymailnya om? he..he..gaptek nih saya

----------


## cah kendal

> gimana cara tau alamat ymailnya om? he..he..gaptek nih saya


klik ikon Y! warna merah, kalau kursor mouse diarahkan maka akan muncul tulisan "*Send a massage via Yahoo to Showa*", selanjutnya ikuti petunjuk Yahoo.  ::

----------


## sa3o

ha...ha...OK maturnuwun om arif  ::

----------


## repak69

Lapor bos,, chagoi cabo telah sampai dengan selamat....

ini dia nih yang namanya racun,,, ikan nyampe dulu baru kita bayar besok nya,,,,, mantabs daah,,, ahhahahha  :: 

thank u Om showa

----------


## showa

sama sama om, semoga cepat menjadi jumbo ya

----------


## irone78

> sama sama om, semoga cepat menjadi jumbo ya


Amin om Showa  ::

----------


## repak69

> sama sama om, semoga cepat menjadi jumbo ya


Amin.....

ada rekomendasi pakan yang ekonomis tapi worth...?  ::

----------


## showa

super save , sedangkan yg bagusnya nozomi/ sugiyama

----------


## sa3o

kalau pake konishi gimana om showa? bagusan mana sama sugiyama?

----------


## irone78

> kalau pake konishi gimana om showa? bagusan mana sama sugiyama?


Kalo dari harga, konishi lebih mahal om. katanya ada harga ada rupa  :: 
Sekarang ini pake sugiyama hi growth dan wheatgerm nya, untuk yg hi growth bagus om.
Yg wheatgerm baru pake seminggu, jadi belum tau hasilnya..
Setelah sugiyama hi growth habis, rencana pengen coba konishi, beli dimana ya? katanya konishi enggak jual ketengan.

----------


## repak69

> super save , sedangkan yg bagusnya nozomi/ sugiyama


makasih banyak masukan nay Om.....  :: 

ngabisin CP sisa dulu ahh....

----------


## cah kendal

Wah asyik nich sudah dapat chagoinya, tinggal saya nih kayaknya yang belum dapat  :: 

Bagaiamana kalau sesama pemilik chagoinya om showa ngadain KC kecil-kecilan, 6 bulan mendatang kita update perkembangan chagoinya.
Pemenangnya ditentukan oleh om showa.
Hadiahnya????? tentunya dari om showa  ::  

SETUJU!!!!!!!

----------


## sa3o

> Kalo dari harga, konishi lebih mahal om. katanya ada harga ada rupa 
> Sekarang ini pake sugiyama hi growth dan wheatgerm nya, untuk yg hi growth bagus om.
> Yg wheatgerm baru pake seminggu, jadi belum tau hasilnya..
> Setelah sugiyama hi growth habis, rencana pengen coba konishi, beli dimana ya? katanya konishi enggak jual ketengan.


saya kemaren pesen di om davkoi....ada kok 1 kg-an

----------


## irone78

> saya kemaren pesen di om davkoi....ada kok 1 kg-an


Tq om infonya  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

> Kalo dari harga, konishi lebih mahal om. katanya ada harga ada rupa 
> Sekarang ini pake sugiyama hi growth dan wheatgerm nya, untuk yg hi growth bagus om.
> Yg wheatgerm baru pake seminggu, jadi belum tau hasilnya..
> Setelah sugiyama hi growth habis, rencana pengen coba konishi, beli dimana ya? katanya konishi enggak jual ketengan.


di GREEN HILLS KOI juga segera masuk om irwan.. hehe...

----------


## aie

> di GREEN HILLS KOI juga segera masuk om irwan.. hehe...


green hills jual konishi ketengan kah om??
brp hrg per KG nya??

----------


## irone78

> di GREEN HILLS KOI juga segera masuk om irwan.. hehe...


mantabs om lucky, ditunggu om  ::

----------


## showa

daftar sementara adalah.........

1. Irone78 ( sudah diambil )
2. Cah Kendal ( alamat sudah lengkap )
3. Jap Benny..............?
4. Noel......................?
5. Effendi Gazali ( sudah di ambil )
6. Karyanto ( sudah diambil )
7. sa3o ( alamat sudah lengkap )
8. Repak 69 ( sudah diambil )
9............
10.................. 

utk yg berminat pada chagoinya haraf pm alamatnya ya om om, jika tdk jadi ambil tdk apa apa om silahkan diberi kabar.

----------


## sa3o

saya sudah pasti jadi lho om  ::

----------


## showa

om sao dan om dari kendal sudah oke om siap kirim hanya tinggal koordinasi dgn kargonya saja yg belum pas  menunggu jadwal.

----------


## cah kendal

> om sao dan om dari kendal sudah oke om siap kirim hanya tinggal koordinasi dgn kargonya saja yg belum pas  menunggu jadwal.


OK om ... siap menunggu ...

----------


## showa

1. Irone78 ( sudah diambil )
2. Cah Kendal ( alamat sudah lengkap )
3. Jap Benny..............?
4. Noel...............( tdk jadi ambil )
5. Effendi Gazali ( sudah di ambil )
6. Karyanto ( sudah diambil )
7. sa3o ( alamat sudah lengkap )
8. Repak 69 ( sudah diambil )
9............
10.................. 


posisi sementara menjadi 

1. Irone78 ( sudah diambil )
2. Cah Kendal ( alamat sudah lengkap )
3. Jap Benny.............(belum ada konfirmasi )
4.  Effendi Gazali ( sudah di ambil )
5. Karyanto ( sudah diambil )
6. sa3o ( alamat sudah lengkap )
7. Repak 69 ( sudah diambil )
8.....................
9......................
10............................

----------


## sa3o

saya setia menunggu om  ::

----------


## heripesek

wah kalau mau daftar chagoinya terlambat ndak ya?

----------


## edwin

Om Rudy Showa, ada yang mau daftar lagi nih... masih bisa gak? hehehe

----------


## mrbunta

aku daftarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## showa

boleh yg penting sesuai dgn syarat member baru serta masukkan alamat lengkap beserta tgl registrasi nya dan jgn lupa bayar member kois nya ya.

Om gajah boleh daftar setelah selesai menunaikan tugas akhir mengenai kliping kolam kolam , di kasih gratis deh khusus om gajah..................

----------


## mrbunta

> boleh yg penting sesuai dgn syarat member baru serta masukkan alamat lengkap beserta tgl registrasi nya dan jgn lupa bayar member kois nya ya.
> 
> Om gajah boleh daftar setelah selesai menunaikan tugas akhir mengenai kliping kolam kolam , di kasih gratis deh khusus om gajah..................


hahahahahahaha. aku kok kena lagi ya

----------


## showa

maju atau mundur , kiri atau kanan pasti tek tok................kliping kolam pastinya di tunggu kehadirannya hasil buah tangan Om Gajah.

ayo ayo
ayo............................

----------


## sa3o

om punya saya dikirim dong....he..he..sudah tidak sabar  ::

----------


## showa

om Sao dan Om kendal jumat ini di kirim sekalian lewat tricor tolong di konfirmasi di tricor terdekat ya, (jika boleh pm kembali alamat jelasnya utk kros cek.

----------


## sa3o

> om Sao dan Om kendal jumat ini di kirim sekalian lewat tricor tolong di konfirmasi di tricor terdekat ya, (jika boleh pm kembali alamat jelasnya utk kros cek.


waduh terima kasih banyak om showa akhirnya......eh....jumat ini bukannya tanggal merah om? tricornya jalan ya? PM sent om

----------


## h3ln1k

> hahahahahahaha. aku kok kena lagi ya


sukurin lu disuruh opa ga mau  ::

----------


## showa

hihihihi, bukan disuruh om
melainkan diberikan tugas karena waktu itu aku sempat bilang sama almarhum , beliau bilang bagus itu nanti berikan ke majalah ya biar majalah dapat masukkan bagus dari buah tangan Om Gajah.

sebagai ucapan terima kasih ya aku kirim chagoi satu ekor yg bodinya paling bahenol deh..............karena aku tau Om Gajah suka sekali sama yg bahenol bahenol itu.

begituloh Om Helmy.

----------


## h3ln1k

oo gitu nah lu om gajah malah diamanati juga ama alm. Pak Karom ayo harus segera jadi tuh...

----------


## victor

ayo jahhhhhhhh
semangatttttttttttttttt

----------


## repak69

> boleh yg penting sesuai dgn syarat member baru serta masukkan alamat lengkap beserta tgl registrasi nya dan jgn lupa bayar member kois nya ya.
> 
> Om gajah boleh daftar setelah selesai menunaikan tugas akhir mengenai kliping kolam kolam , di kasih gratis deh khusus om gajah..................






> hahahahahahaha. aku kok kena lagi ya


ayo semangat Om gajah...  :: 

saya mau belajar banyak dr shifu....  :: 
Teach me masta

----------


## fauzy mahri

Chagoi om Showa (Rudi) memang yahud, saya sudah buktikan waktu ambil dulu masih +/- 15 cm sekarang sudah +/- 60 cm  dalam waktu kira2 : 1.5-2 tahun dan badannya itu lho sudah kayak babi  (kebetulan sekarang lagi gendong telur)

Recomended

----------


## repak69

> Chagoi om Showa (Rudi) memang yahud, saya sudah buktikan waktu ambil dulu masih +/- 15 cm sekarang sudah +/- 60 cm  dalam waktu kira2 : 1.5-2 tahun dan badannya itu lho sudah kayak babi  (kebetulan sekarang lagi gendong telur)
> 
> Recomended



Wah menarik......

@Om showa
masih ada sisa chagoi nya gak Om....
buat kirim ke sodara saya di bandung....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo dulu chagoi pondokoi di kolamku masuk 15 cm 6 bulan udah 50 cm  ::

----------


## cah kendal

> om Sao dan Om kendal jumat ini di kirim sekalian lewat tricor tolong di konfirmasi di tricor terdekat ya, (jika boleh pm kembali alamat jelasnya utk kros cek.


PM sudah terkirim om

alamat tricor di Semarang mana ya? kalau Kendal sudah pasti nggak ada   ::

----------


## heripesek

saya kesulitan untuk mendownload formulur pendaftaran....file not found terus....

ingin daftar neh + dapet chagoi nya om showa....

----------


## mrbunta

om rudy aku titip dulu ya chagoinya
kalau rangkuman nya udah jadi tolong di kirim  chagoinya
ya kira kira taun depan baru kelar.
hahahahahahahaha
lumayannn dapt 60cm chagoi

----------


## showa

haha boleh om, apa sih yg nga boleh utk om gajah.

om heri lokasi dimana.......?

----------


## mrbunta

> haha boleh om, apa sih yg nga boleh utk om gajah.
> 
> om heri lokasi dimana.......?


aku di simpenkan loh chagoi nya

----------


## showa

rebes jali om, monggo

----------


## heripesek

saya di jogja om showa...

----------


## heripesek

ada yg bisa email in saya formulir pendaftaran....ndak bisa ngedownload....eror melulu

----------


## edwin

> om rudy aku titip dulu ya chagoinya
> kalau rangkuman nya udah jadi tolong di kirim  chagoinya
> ya kira kira taun depan baru kelar.
> hahahahahahahaha
> lumayannn dapt 60cm chagoi


yak, 1 chagoi udah dibook ama om gajah.... om Rudy, chagoi bisa mulai dikarantina....hahahaha 
taon depan bukan dapet chagoi jumbo malah chagoi kurus kering loh...

----------


## fauzy mahri

> rebes jali om, monggo


AKu sms juga nggak dijawab ama Om Showa......mau lagi dong chagoi-nya......

----------


## showa

hehehe hanya utk member baru aja loh bonusnya

----------


## sa3o

punya saya siap kirim sore ini ya om?   :Amen:

----------


## William Pantoni

Minggu lalu udah liat saudara2 chagoi nya.....body nya guling semua....mantaapp lah... :Rockon: ... :Rockon:

----------


## sa3o

> Minggu lalu udah liat saudara2 chagoi nya.....body nya guling semua....mantaapp lah......


waduh jadi makin tidak sabar menunggu kiriman  ::

----------


## cah kendal

> waduh jadi makin tidak sabar menunggu kiriman


yang nggak sabar koi di kolam om, udah nunggu mau belajar bahasa betawi katanya  ::

----------


## sa3o

Lapor om Showa....chagoi sudah mendarat dengan selamat dan telah menghuni bak karantina  :: 
Terima kasih om.....  ::

----------


## adykurnia

masih ada gak om chagoinya? biaya totalnya jadi berapa om? saya d bekasi timur

----------


## showa

selamat juga om Sa3o semoga sehat dan cepat besar jgn lupa di update setelah jadi 70 cm ya

----------


## showa

om Ady jika mau chagoi harap menjadi member terlebih dahulu.

----------


## sa3o

> selamat juga om Sa3o semoga sehat dan cepat besar jgn lupa di update setelah jadi 70 cm ya


ha..ha...sip om pasti....selama ini tidak pernah ada ikan yg sakit di kolam saya paling banter kena kutu semoga saja tetap begitu. Tapi saya cuman sempat feeding 2x sehari jadi entah berapa lama untuk bisa jadi 70 cm he...he....

----------


## cah kendal

> Lapor om Showa....chagoi sudah mendarat dengan selamat dan telah menghuni bak karantina 
> Terima kasih om.....


 Chagoi buat saya kapan dikirim om showa  :Cry:

----------


## showa

om arif sabar om chagoimya masih betah main di kolam saya tuh...................hahahaha
semoga dalam beberapa hari ini meluncur om

----------


## cah kendal

> om arif sabar om chagoimya masih betah main di kolam saya tuh...................hahahaha
> semoga dalam beberapa hari ini meluncur om


Sabar koq om, kan dapat yang paling jumbo  :: 

Pakai Pahala Express gimana om?

----------


## edwin

yang dapet chagoi2 ini sangat amat beruntung deh.... oyagoinya jumbo banget, anakannya semok2.... :Flock: F1 pula... :Whoo:

----------


## sa3o

> Chagoi buat saya kapan dikirim om showa


om arif sabar dulu kan tunggu chagoi-nya bener2 jadi jumbo  :Bounce:

----------


## cah kendal

> om arif sabar dulu kan tunggu chagoi-nya bener2 jadi jumbo


 :Hurt:   :Boxing:

----------


## cah kendal

Ikan dikolam tinggal 6 ekor (gara-gara kena bakteri dan jamur)  ::

----------


## irone78

Waduh..sayang banget om... emang lagi booming nih penyakit skrg2 ini..
Turut berduka om  :: 
Chagoi nya ga jadi korban kan om?

----------


## cah kendal

Thanks om irone ... chagoi-nya masih aman di kolam om showa, belum dikirim ... 
masih sabar menanti ..

 ::

----------


## irone78

> Thanks om irone ... chagoi-nya masih aman di kolam om showa, belum dikirim ... 
> masih sabar menanti ..


oo belum dikirim...
gak nyesel om ambil chagoi nya, growth nya cepet banget, body nya semok2 bahenol gitu om  ::

----------


## sa3o

update foto before n after om pengen liat nih  ::

----------


## irone78

> update foto before n after om pengen liat nih


sorry om, saya beli ikan gak pernah foto dulu, maless  :: 
ketauan growthnya lebih cepet, karena ada ikan pembandingnya di kolam om, tancho  :: 
pas chagoi masuk, size chagoi masih lebih pendek +- 5cm dari tancho, tapi sekarang panjangnya sudah sama  ::

----------


## cah kendal

> oo belum dikirim...
> gak nyesel om ambil chagoi nya, growth nya cepet banget, body nya semok2 bahenol gitu om


 jadi pengen cepet lihat ikannya ... 
tapi masih tetep sabar menanti  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

> sorry om, saya beli ikan gak pernah foto dulu, maless 
> ketauan growthnya lebih cepet, karena ada ikan pembandingnya di kolam om, tancho 
> pas chagoi masuk, size chagoi masih lebih pendek +- 5cm dari tancho, tapi sekarang panjangnya sudah sama


om kabar tancho nya gmn?
spot hitam uda hilang atau malah besar?

----------


## irone78

> om kabar tancho nya gmn?
> spot hitam uda hilang atau malah besar?


halo om  :: 
tancho nya tambah gemuk dikit...
spot hitamnya ukurannya tetap sama, tapi makin hitam om  ::

----------


## edwin

yang udah dapet ikannya bisa diposting fotonya disini?

----------


## engky

dari dulu formulirnya kok g bisa didownload ya...?

----------


## showa

formulir apa om........?, kalo keanggotaan hanya masuk ke item keangotaan langsung isi 

http://rapidshare.com/files/19721269/fo ... ois_v2.doc

Lalu klik "Free" nanti akan muncul angka 4 digit (ini sebenarnya adalah gambar pak) untuk verifikasi saja.

kemudian pada kotak "Here" masukkan angka 4 digit tersebut dan klik "download from ..... (nama servernya)"

setelah itu akan muncul pilihan untuk "Save" atau "Open" atau "Cancel"
deh

ini utk keanggotaan.

----------


## sa3o

> yang udah dapet ikannya bisa diposting fotonya disini?


saya coba om...belum sempat serok ikannya untuk sesi foto....

----------


## irone78

> yang udah dapet ikannya bisa diposting fotonya disini?


Ini fotonya om, tadi pas angkat ikan yg sakit, sekalian saya angkat chagoi nya buat difoto..

----------


## engky

> Ini fotonya om, tadi pas angkat ikan yg sakit, sekalian saya angkat chagoi nya buat difoto..


sakit apa om ikannya...?

----------


## engky

> formulir apa om........?, kalo keanggotaan hanya masuk ke item keangotaan langsung isi 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/19721269/fo ... ois_v2.doc
> 
> Lalu klik "Free" nanti akan muncul angka 4 digit (ini sebenarnya adalah gambar pak) untuk verifikasi saja.
> 
> kemudian pada kotak "Here" masukkan angka 4 digit tersebut dan klik "download from ..... (nama servernya)"
> 
> setelah itu akan muncul pilihan untuk "Save" atau "Open" atau "Cancel"
> ...


blum jg bisa om.../error

----------


## cah kendal

Chagoi untukku kapan dikirim ya om showa  ::

----------


## irone78

> sakit apa om ikannya...?


ada kutu om engky, tapi bukan chagoi ini yg kena...
yg kena ikan yg lain..
ntar malam mau dibom demilin kolamnya  ::

----------


## irone78

> Chagoi untukku kapan dikirim ya om showa


sabar aja om kendal, harap2 aja nanti pas dikirim udah 40cm chagoi nya  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> blum jg bisa om.../error


Om Engky...coba klik disini :




> http://rs250.rapidshare.com/files/19...ar_kois_v2.doc
> 
> Coba klik link diatas dan kemudian klik Free User.


Om Engky...itu msh form yg lama. Ada perubahan di iuran / tahun dan nomor rekening nya.
Untuk iuran dan no rekening, bisa klik disini :

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-Anggota-KOI-s

----------


## sa3o

Ini yang saya punya, baru masuk main pond per tgl. 21 kemarin....maaf fotonya kecil soalnya tdk tau cara bikin gedhe  ::  .....tapi kalo diklik jadi gedhe kok om  :Becky:

----------


## engky

> Om Engky...coba klik disini :
> 
> 
> 
> Om Engky...itu msh form yg lama. Ada perubahan di iuran / tahun dan nomor rekening nya.
> Untuk iuran dan no rekening, bisa klik disini :
> 
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-Anggota-KOI-s


makasi om wili atas bantuannya hehehe....

----------


## cah kendal

> sabar aja om kendal, harap2 aja nanti pas dikirim udah 40cm chagoi nya


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

mantap2 nih chagoinya... ukurannya om2?

----------


## sa3o

> mantap2 nih chagoinya... ukurannya om2?


 :: kelewatan om belum diukur...ntar hari sabtu saya serok lagi untk diukur om :Becky:

----------


## engky

masi berlakuka sampe sekarang  ::

----------


## showa

berlaku apanya om...?

----------


## engky

chagoi utk member barunya om

----------


## sa3o

> 





> mantap2 nih chagoinya... ukurannya om2?


Kemarin baru diukur panjangnya 32 cm om

----------


## cah kendal

> Kemarin baru diukur panjangnya 32 cm om


Alokasi Chagoi buat saya ukurannya sudah berapa ya om Showa?  ::

----------


## showa

om Engki lokasi dimana apakah sudah menjadi member........?

chagoi Om Arif sudah semeter,.................hihihihi

----------


## irone78

> om Engki lokasi dimana apakah sudah menjadi member........?
> 
> chagoi Om Arif sudah semeter,.................hihihihi


semeter empat om hehehe

----------


## cah kendal

> om Engki lokasi dimana apakah sudah menjadi member........?
> 
> chagoi Om Arif sudah semeter,.................hihihihi


Alhamdulillah .... memang JUMBO hi hi hi hi

----------


## showa

semoga siang ini chagoinya selamat dan hidup ya om sampai di kendal,...............

----------


## cah kendal

> semoga siang ini chagoinya selamat dan hidup ya om sampai di kendal,...............


 Alhamdulillah sudah sampai dengan selamat, ini sih bukan calon JUMBO om, ini memang JUMBO   :Eek2:

----------


## irone78

> Alhamdulillah sudah sampai dengan selamat, ini sih bukan calon JUMBO om, ini memang JUMBO


Selamet om akhirnya nyampe juga chagoinya  :: 
Take good care ya om hehe

----------


## sa3o

> Alhamdulillah sudah sampai dengan selamat, ini sih bukan calon JUMBO om, ini memang JUMBO


difoto dulu om......  ::

----------


## repak69

> Alhamdulillah sudah sampai dengan selamat, ini sih bukan calon JUMBO om, ini memang JUMBO


alhamdulillah selamat yah Om.. tinggal nunggu pic nya nih,,, hehehehhe  :: 

ohiya mau nanya poto ikan di bak biar tenang gimana caranya yah.......

anyway, chagoi dr Om showa udah mau hand feeding lho,,,,, cepet bener jinak nya,,,,  :Thumb:  bener2 provokator....

mudah2an dengans ering di suapin bisa cepet jumbo....... heheheh  ::

----------


## sandjaya

kapan ada hadiah chagoi lagi,om showa?

----------


## aie

> alhamdulillah selamat yah Om.. tinggal nunggu pic nya nih,,, hehehehhe 
> 
> ohiya mau nanya poto ikan di bak biar tenang gimana caranya yah.......
> 
> anyway, chagoi dr Om showa udah mau hand feeding lho,,,,, cepet bener jinak nya,,,,  bener2 provokator....
> 
> mudah2an dengans ering di suapin bisa cepet jumbo....... heheheh


kalo mw poto biar ikannya tenang dibius aja dulu om ,baru deh di poto poto

----------


## cah kendal

Belum sempat di foto sudah dicemplungi ke kolam sama istri saya (nggak sempat nyiapin bak karantina) ... daripada KO karena perjalanan katanya .... 

semoga aman dan nyaman dikolam baru ...

----------


## repak69

@cah kendal

ngeri juga kalo gak pake karantina dulu, kecuali udah di karantina sama Om showa.. heehe  :: 

smoga cagoi jumbo nya sehat selalu yah,,,,,

----------


## cah kendal

Ini foto chagoi yang bisa saya dapatkan, dari 3 klik .. yang ini baru kelihatan ada ikannya  :Doh: 

Susahnya nggak punya bak ukur. Kalau diterwang ukurannya antara 35-40cm (dilihat dari ikan terbesar dikolam yang kalah gedhe)  :First:

----------


## sa3o

> Ini foto chagoi yang bisa saya dapatkan, dari 3 klik .. yang ini baru kelihatan ada ikannya 
> Susahnya nggak punya bak ukur. Kalau diterwang ukurannya antara 35-40cm (dilihat dari ikan terbesar dikolam yang kalah gedhe)


air di bak direndahin om kalo mau foto biasanya ikan lebih tenang

----------


## kang_adam

boss chagoi nya masih ada ngga?
lagi nyari buat kolam ane yang masih junior nih, supaya pada jinak

----------


## showa

kang adam timana ini...........?

sudah member belum..........?

----------


## repak69

coba update yah Om....

chagoi baru dateng sz 27 cm-an (maap poto burem malem2)


setelah 2 bulan sz 32 cm

----------


## antonym

Baru liat thread ini, masih ada stock gak boss?? mau doong....

----------


## sa3o

> coba update yah Om....
> 
> chagoi baru dateng sz 27 cm-an (maap poto burem malem2)
> 
> 
> setelah 2 bulan sz 32 cm


mantap om...punya saya sekarang 38cm..ntar fotonya diupload deh

----------


## engky

> om Engki lokasi dimana apakah sudah menjadi member........?
> 
> chagoi Om Arif sudah semeter,.................hihihihi


blum om lokasi saya di mataram-lombok om rencana sih mau daftar member om tp pengirimannya via BCA om sedangkan sy punya cm di mandiri aja heheheee...tanggung kirimnya

----------

